
Scooter Brand Prix Revs Up in Race to Stay on Streets of Paris - sneeze-slayer
https://www.wsj.com/articles/scooter-brand-prix-revs-up-in-race-to-stay-on-streets-of-paris-11565691638?mod=rsswn
======
ShadowFaxSam
As someone who frequently uses E - scooters in a major European city i can see
both sides to the argument on rather or not the6y should be banned. While they
are convenient, there is minimal supervision in terms of following regulations
and they are dumped around the city. That being said, they are fun and make
getting around a city a lot easier, especially if trams are delayed or busy.

